
Tips on how to make this better then the Google Home - leonkrugli
http://jarvis.novakov.tech/
======
leonkrugli
So recently I bought the Google Home and I was disappointed with the lack of
functionality and a lot of the things it couldn't do. As well as having to pay
for youtube red for it to play music normally. Help me improve this and make
it better than the Google Home by offering suggestions on what functions you
feel would make it better than the Google Home.

